# Hey ladies - question from my wife...



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello Ladies - 

At my wife's urging, i am here to post in this forum. I'm not even going to act like I am comfy with the question - but here goes.

My wife has started riding short distances with me. She is on a hybrid and having together, we are having a great time riding into our small town and grabbing a light dinner, to the farmers market etc... She isn't going on group rides, or long distance rides with me yet, but she is having fun, and that is all that matters to me. 

Because our final destination is usually a public spot, she has an outright refusal to ride anything resembling cycling attire, preferring instead to wear jogging pants, etc... 

She asked me what the chamois creme was the other day while I was putting it on my shorts, and after explaining its purpose, she mentioned a bit of, errrr, uhmmmm, chafing, ummm, there....

Her/My question to the ladies of RBR - Is it "safe" for her to use chamois creme....there?

Zach


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep. Externally of course.... 

Has she seen the skorts by Terry - that might be a good compromise for her.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

If the skorts aren't her thing, she might also try knickers or MTB shorts.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Qstick333 said:


> Because our final destination is usually a public spot, she has an outright refusal to ride anything resembling cycling attire, preferring instead to wear jogging pants, etc...


Here's another vote for the Terry skorts. Terry also makes some nice skirts that don't have shorts underneath. I keep one of their "wrapper" skirts in my panniers on the commuter for trips into the grocery store, pharmacy, etc. I feel less self-conscious in my cycling attire with the wrapper on, and the stock boys aren't having heart attacks 

I <3 baggy knickers for commuting. Not too tight, and no need to slather sunscreen on the legs before riding home. I'm digging the Lands End bike capris right now 'cuz they're lightweight, stretchy, and I can wear them over any shorts/liners.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies - 

I'm planning to let her read this thread and make a choice on her own about either knickers/baggy knickers or the Terry skorts. Perhaps she will give them a shot when she reads your responses...

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

As long as it's not a menthol chamois creme like assos, you can put it anywhere. 

And yeah, Terry has some awesome alternatives to plain spandex.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ditto the above. Skorts, knickers, and OK on the chamois cream. 

If she doesn't want to wear lycra many companies make non lycra "urban style" knickers.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

And just to help her spend some money:

www.teamestrogen.com


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

snapdragen said:


> And just to help her spend some money:
> 
> www.teamestrogen.com



Who's money are you spending    

Actually - Even very short rides with my wife are both something I never thought we would share together, and a fun way to chit chat about the day etc... I'm absolutely thrilled to buy anything I can to continue encouraging this welcome change....

If I could just convince her that it is a rule that you must pump up your own tires and oil your own chain...

Thanks again ----

Zach


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Isn't she lucky!  Just be patient, that'll come eventually. She may also enjoy getting involved with a club or group that includes some women riders.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

KayTee said:


> Isn't she lucky!  Just be patient, that'll come eventually. She may also enjoy getting involved with a club or group that includes some women riders.



It's funny that you mention that - I have a century coming up and she has always taken my t-shirt from the event for an around the house shirt. While eating dinner, she asked me if I thought she could do the 15 mile portion of the ride. I told her for sure, as we have been 10-12 miles together on the same roads and we could certainly get a 15-18 miler under her belt prior to the event May 25th. 

After a couple seconds - she said - "I guess you can keep your shirt this year since I will earn my own..."

Turns out - she has recruited a woman from her Aerobics class to try and do it together - although they live to far apart to train together.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Good for her - sounds as though she's getting hooked!


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> As long as it's not a menthol chamois creme like assos,...



As a newbie to chamois creme, I lather the assos on the chamois in the shorts and also down 'there'. After a minute or so, the tingling subsides (not too inherently uncomfortable) and I don't notice any other effects.

Am I doing this all wrong?

Is the menthol in the creme inherently bad or damaging?

Alternative suggestions, please!!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

It's not damaging, but it can burn like hell if you get it on mucous membranes. If you're comfortable with what you're doing, I see no reason to stop


----------

